# Would you enlist in the millitary again?



## RALS504 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am just curious with the diverse crowd on this web site if any current or former millitary poeple would go and sign up today knowing what you know?
If you would what would you get in writing?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes, I would.  It would be a lot more fun this time 

I don't know if I would change anything from what I did the first time, though.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 11, 2007)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yes, I would.  It would be a lot more fun this time
> 
> I don't know if I would change anything from what I did the first time, though.



what did you do the first time?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 11, 2007)

firecoins said:


> what did you do the first time?



Navy 1988-1997, NEC 3385/3376 (Nuclear Machinist's Mate/Radiological Controls), Discharged as E-6


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd do it again in a minute and not change a thing. We had good assignments to beautiful locations on warm beaches and far away places in Western Europe, and other assignments to locations completely surrounded by desolate, sun-blasted cotton fields and some supposedly not-so-nice places like Korea (which I loved, incidentally). We found good things at the bad places and bad things at our good places. Military life is challenging, but it's never boring for very long. I missed a lot of time away from home, especially post-9/11, but so did a lot of other people. On the other side, I am 48 and never have to worry about making a house payment again, thanks to my retirement check and some careful advance planning. It wasn't always easy, but good things are worth working for.

(MSgt, USAF, Retired) Crash Fire Rescue 1984-1998; Command, Control, and Communications Systems 1998-2004


----------



## Tactical Medic (Aug 15, 2007)

I just re-enlisted for another 6...

By the time that contract is up I would have 21 years in :wacko:

I'm a Navy 8404- I love it!

My Marines and Sailors are the best bunch to be around with and I would not give that up voluntarily.  I deploy in December, don't know where to exactly or the mission, but when it comes it comes  

BTW my first military stint was with the Army (91a and 91e) for 8 years


----------



## gnh2276 (Aug 19, 2007)

RALS504 said:


> I am just curious with the diverse crowd on this web site if any current or former millitary poeple would go and sign up today knowing what you know?
> If you would what would you get in writing?



last september I re-enlisted after a year deployment to the sand box for another 6 years september 11th will be 7 years


----------



## wolfwyndd (Aug 20, 2007)

I kinda doubt I'd ever reenlist.  My first two years in the Army I was a 31K (wire dog) and was in an armor unit and an artillery unit.  I actually enjoyed the armor unit and HATED the gun bunnies (My CO was a complete and utter a$$hole).  If I ever did decide to reenlist I'd probably look into something in the medical field.  68W seems to be the closest skill set I can find to be an EMT so that would be my first option.  I think my second choice might be 21M, which seems to be the closest I can find to being a firefighter.


----------



## medicp94dao (Sep 3, 2007)

I was a Combat Medic (91B) attached to a Recon Unit in the Army. Training was awesome C/O was a dumbass and SFC. made sure we knew our crap, or we were stuck in the rear with the gear. I would re-up in a second. If my wife doesnt kill me first.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 4, 2007)

I wish i had the first chance, I was going Navy AECF, but my knee kept me out. As of Sept. 11, it would have been my 10th year in out of a 12 year contract.

oh well... se la vie.


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Sep 27, 2007)

I would reenlist if i was in better shape,16 years of smoking ( which i finnally over come that) and not eating healthy has taken its toll. The only thing i would do different is i would go into Navy Construction Battalion instead of                Engineering.


----------



## certguy (Sep 28, 2007)

*Would I re - up ????*

I was navy 1977 - 1981 , an AT3 , (avionics tech ) . Served on the Kitty Hawk ( 1981 ) cruise . If I could do it again , I would but I would go as a corpsman or Air Force firefighter . I had a knee injury and the medical review board let me finish my hitch , but not re - up , wouldn't let me advance while they were hashing it all out either . Should've gotten out an E - 5 . BUMMER !!!

                      CERTGUY


----------



## DisasterMedTech (Oct 8, 2007)

Not really re-enlisting, but....in February I am starting my MS degree in Disaster Medicine and as soon as that is under control will be "enlisting" in the Commissioned Officers' Corps of the USPHS as a HSO


----------



## lostmedic (Oct 22, 2007)

I would reenlist in a heart beat.  I think about it quite a bit actually.  I am a Navy Corpsman and a Fleet Marine Force Warfare specialist.  

I would not mind joining the Air Force as a Pararescue specialist or the Army as a Flight Medic, but I would be happy to be field corpsman in 2nd Mar Div again.


----------



## medic258 (Oct 22, 2007)

I would definitely re-enlist if I ahd the opportunity. I have unfortunately added quite a bit of weight since I got out ten years ago. I was an ammo troop in the Air Force. I would probably do something different though.


----------



## DocK30 (Oct 22, 2007)

I was in for 6 years. I have now been out for 7 years. I will be reenlisting in the navy by the end of november. once I finish losing this extra weight.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Oct 23, 2007)

DocK30 said:


> I was in for 6 years. I have now been out for 7 years. I will be reenlisting in the navy by the end of november. once I finish losing this extra weight.




awesome, yea people the military is hurting for medical specialist, I know for sure in my unit were down to about 4-5 reservist when we should have close to 18-  true most are deployed :unsure:  but at 18 we were still pretty thin


----------

